# Recommended bowhunting farms



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all, we're busy planning our hunting trips for the year and would like to know which farms you guys can recommend.

If you recall, I made a big fuss last year after a hunting trip went bad (PH:"You'll definitely get a shot on the animal of your choice, etc. etc. ....") So in order to avoid going to a similar farm, I'd like some input from some of you seasoned hunters out there.


----------



## Ububesi (Nov 29, 2007)

Largely depends where you want to go....I went to Kremetartpan about 3 weeks ago and it is really a very nice farm with lots of animals....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I have to agree. Give us an idea how far you want to travel.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm from Klerksdorp and will travel 3-4 hours in any direction (Warmbaths, Thabazimbi etc.)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek weet nie hoe ver klerksdorp van Tzaneen af is nie maar jy kan na die volgende plase hier by ons kyk.

Baobab Safaris, Eienaar Pieter Oosthuizen tel 082 452 3457.

Stone Haven, PH Wiegardt van der Gryp tel 083 308 3333


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

www.sdudlasafaris.co.za

Have a look and phone Ryno for price list.

There is also an article in the Africa's bowhunter on Sdudla Safaris next month.

He is near Dwaalboom.:wink:


----------

